# Microclimate EVO



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

Details on the microclimate evo will be avaliable from 10am tomorrow morning via our website and Facebook page.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

What's RRP please?

Lovely pics and all that but can't find a price on your website.


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

They are £89.99 retail 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

Microclimate said:


> They are £89.99 retail
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, that's quite a good price..especially if swell and the like discount it!

If you want to discount it and post it to me i'll pay for it now and review it for you if you like. :whistling2:


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

Unfortunately we don't sell direct to the public sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

very nice i have two prime 2 very happy with them just have to get more reps to get this little beauty :whistling2:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I really wish you would move away from sinus infection green as your main colour


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

iPHAILZ said:


> Thanks, that's quite a good price..especially if swell and the like discount it!
> 
> If you want to discount it and post it to me i'll pay for it now and review it for you if you like. :whistling2:



Are you seriously being that cheap?


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

Reaper941 said:


> Are you seriously being that cheap?


With 19k posts i thought by now you would have understood how smilies work on forums.

I rarely post outside of the classifieds, and the one thread i add to i now remember why.

Have a nice day :banghead:


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

iPHAILZ said:


> With 19k posts i thought by now you would have understood how smilies work on forums.
> 
> I rarely post outside of the classifieds, and the one thread i add to i now remember why.
> 
> Have a nice day :banghead:


Yeah, you would hardly turn down the offer though? I was on about buying from swell with a discount code but there we go. Stick to the classifieds, I'll still manage to sleep tonight.


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

Reaper941 said:


> Yeah, you would hardly turn down the offer though? I was on about buying from swell with a discount code but there we go. Stick to the classifieds, I'll still manage to sleep tonight.


What exactly is your issue here?

Microclimate are a trade supplier and swell are an online store, who along with almost every other online store sell products cheaper than RRP..there is no comparison between a trade supplier and public seller?

I was merely commenting on the fact that i thought the product was good value compared to it's competition.

And no i wouldn't turn down any offer that could save me money, would anyone else in their right mind?

Enjoy your sleep.


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

it looks good but how does it compare to the prime 1/2


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

The green is here to stay im afraid sharpstrain. The only complaints I get about it are from you in any thread. I guess it's just personal preference. Quite a lot of people comment on how they like the striking contrast between the black and green. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

